# Farmer's Casserole



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

This one is from Better Homes & Gardens New Cookbook.  

Farmer's Casserole 
Prep: 25 min. 
Bake: 40 min. 
Oven: 350F 
Stand: 5 min. 
Makes: 6 servings 

Nonstick cooking spray 
3C. frozen shredded hash browns 
3/4C. shredded monterey jack cheese w/ jalapenos or shredded cheddar cheese 
1C. diced cooked ham or Canadian bacon 
1/4C. sliced green onions(2) 
4 beaten eggs or 1C. refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed 
1 1/2C. milk or 1 12 oz. can evaporated milk or evaporated fat-free milk 
1/8tsp. salt 
1/8tsp. black pepper 

1- Coat a 2 quart square baking dish with nonstick cooking spray. Arrange potatoes evenly over bottom of dish. Sprinkle with cheese, ham, & green onions. 

2- In a large bowl, combine eggs, milk, salt, & pepper. Pour egg mixture over potato mixture. 

3- Bake, uncovered, in a 350F oven 40-45 minuted or until knife inserted near center comes out clean. Let stand 5 minutes before serving. 

For 12 Servings: Prepare as above except double all ingredients & use a 3 quart rectangular baking dish. Bake uncovered 45-55 minutes. 

To Make-Ahead: Prepare as above through step 2. Cover & chill up to 24 hours. Bake uncovered at 350F for 50-55 minutes.


----------



## Erik (Nov 18, 2004)

Yum!!! I make the same recipe, but instead of ham...I use bulk breakfast sausage. We call it "Tumbleweed"!!!

We used to devour it back in my younger drinking daze.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 18, 2004)

Erik, I'm making this for the first time for breakfast in the morning. I'll have to try the sausage next time around. That sounds yummy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 21, 2004)

This sounds very  good.  But I think I would use the sausage too.  I would aslo throw in some freshly saute'd mushroom slices as well.

I'm gettin Hungry.  Can't make this kind of stuff anymore.  But for those of you who can eat it, you might as well enjoy it.    

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

